# Vinyl that melts into shirt fiber ((Forever Flex Soft)orev



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Anybody use Forever Flex Soft? 

http://www.digitalheatfx.com/media/wysiwyg/Flex_Soft_flyerlowres.pdf

Need some input please. I wonder if it will work with vector lne image of a photo that is generated by ZebraTrace?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

Have not used that transfer before but it looks really interesting.
I am going to get a sample. Always looking for something new!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

Just checked the Digital Heat FX web site and cannot locate any transfer vinyl on it.
I noticed the flier you attached was dated 2012. Maybe tis product did not work out and was dropped? Will try to contact them.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

pmzirkle said:


> Just checked the Digital Heat FX web site and cannot locate any transfer vinyl on it.
> I noticed the flier you attached was dated 2012. Maybe tis product did not work out and was dropped? Will try to contact them.


Sorry. You are right they don't have vinyl in the website anymore. I found that file when I Google for vinyl that melts in the fiber. I remember seeing some a while back. I can't remember who was selling it besides DigitalHeatFX. I will Google some more.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I sent an inquiry to Forever in Germany. Hopefully I will get a reply. I asked for US vendor.

Here is the website: FOREVER - Heat Transfer Paper - Flex-Soft NEW

Click Contact tab if you want info.

There is a US rep that is a member. I will ask him.


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

I have tested this material when it was new. First reaction was: wow nice soft screen print like feel. But than I did a wash test and it was terrible. Print was about 90% gone after the heat dryer. 
I hope flex manufacturers will work on a material that is soft and wash good.

Looks so easy to create just some glue with pigment

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

schenk said:


> I have tested this material when it was new. First reaction was: wow nice soft screen print like feel. But than I did a wash test and it was terrible. Print was about 90% gone after the heat dryer.
> I hope flex manufacturers will work on a material that is soft and wash good.
> 
> Looks so easy to create just some glue with pigment
> ...


Thank you. That is what I wanted to hear. Maybe that is the reason why DigitalHeatFX dropped it. But then again the vendor quit selling vinyl transfer all together. No just Soft-Flex. I wonder why.

That vinyl would have been nice if it was durable.


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

i found some pics of the test before washing. i didn't take pics after because i gave up after one wash

product like this is so needed!!!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

schenk said:


> i found some pics of the test before washing. i didn't take pics after because i gave up after one wash
> 
> product like this is so needed!!!


Wow you are right. Is it vinyl or plastisol on Mylar? How was weeding and what was the finest line you were able to cut?

I got a reply from Germany. Here is the reply:

Dear Luis,

unfortunately we do not have a dealer, who supplies our Flex-Soft material in the USA.

But, if you want to order our material directly, we can arrange the shipment and customs.
Please consider, that we expect an initial order up to 1.000 EUR. We can also provide you some samples of the media, if you send us your UPS or Fedex number for the shipping.
The samples are free, but we have to charge the shipping costs.


If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact me.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Heddesheim,
Best Regards from Germany,
Cordialement,

*MONIKA GOLA*
_Graphic Design & International Sales_

Robert-Bosch-Straße 43
68542 Heddesheim
Germany


The last time I ordered sample transfer papers from Forever it cost me $55.00 shipping. But if the durability is not up to par there is no sense of ordering sample. It will be waste of money. So I am asking her if the durability has been an issue and has it been resolved. I also asked why it was discontinued in US.

A member, @LucidDavid, who is a US rep for Forever is following it up for me. I will let you know what he says.


----------



## tpilews (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, I just posted a thread asking for a similar product. I have found that DecoFilm makes some "metal" vinyl that is very thin and leave a very soft hand, almost like the fibers are colored, not covered. I'd love to find a supplier for this kind of vinyl.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Actually I was contacted by a nice lady who saw my post online. She is not even a forum member. She said there is such transfer. It is called FD Graphics Film. She said there is a place in New Mexico. The number is 505-394-2869. It is supposed to be custom order and expensive. I am not in the market of stocking large quantity. So I did not call.

Stahls sells transfer that is made of some kind of plastisol. It is called Cad-Cut CH2O or CCH20.

Here is a blog about it: http://joshellsworth.com/2010/09/22/heat-transfer-vinyl-innovation/


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

tpilews said:


> Well, I just posted a thread asking for a similar product. I have found that DecoFilm makes some "metal" vinyl that is very thin and leave a very soft hand, almost like the fibers are colored, not covered. I'd love to find a supplier for this kind of vinyl.


Here a post that you might be interested. It is called Revolution.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t402169-4.html#post2267857


----------



## ginzburg (Apr 27, 2011)

Did the US rep ever follow up about the availability of Flex-Soft?

The Revolution material says that it used to be called Gecko Flex, but is now much improved. I am having a hard time finding much information about either of those though.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ginzburg said:


> Did the US rep ever follow up about the availability of Flex-Soft?
> 
> The Revolution material says that it used to be called Gecko Flex, but is now much improved. I am having a hard time finding much information about either of those though.


He ignored me.


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

Lnfortun said:


> Wow you are right. Is it vinyl or plastisol on Mylar? How was weeding and what was the finest line you were able to cut?
> 
> I got a reply from Germany. Here is the reply:
> 
> ...


Hi Luis,

can I know is this subli soft that you guys mention?

FOREVER Subli-Flex 502 8.5 x 11 - 100 sheets - Heat Transfers


----------



## tpilews (Oct 26, 2014)

I am currently using Chemica HOTMARK 70. It is very thin, about 60 microns. It is the softest feel of any vinyl I have used. Only downside is that it is a cold peel. I've found that it peels just fine warm, not hot.


----------



## custom23 (Jan 23, 2015)

Have you tried Specialty Materials Thermo-Flex Plus comes in many colors an I have a shirt that I made 5 years ago and it still looks good.


----------



## tpilews (Oct 26, 2014)

custom23 said:


> Have you tried Specialty Materials Thermo-Flex Plus comes in many colors an I have a shirt that I made 5 years ago and it still looks good.


I've used Thermoflex in the past. It was really thick back then. Don't know if they changed and their website does not display a thickness value.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is a link to a company that sells transfer made of plastisol. It is called CuttingInk Heat transfer.

Garment Guys Custom Color Transfers – Just another WordPress site

CuttingINK Heat Transfer Sheets


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Lnfortun said:


> Here is a link to a company that sells transfer made of plastisol. It is called CuttingInk Heat transfer.
> 
> Garment Guys Custom Color Transfers – Just another WordPress site
> 
> CuttingINK Heat Transfer Sheets


But this is nothing new. There are many companies who do this. Here's Wormil's spreadsheet of most known makers of plastisol transfers. https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pkQjJPlThfo_-PmJjgISnDA

Joto Paper use to make solid sheets of plastisol that you would cut and weed like traditional vinyl. Not sure if they still make it.


----------



## jmcgurren (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you guys tried stahls fashion film or Eco-film?


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

I use fashion film lite. I have tried others Siser is good too.
But dealing with Stahls is easy and makes the ordering process a breeze.


----------



## rogeroxton (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi guys the old flex soft is totally different to the new product, the old was cut and weed the new is a laser paper, that basically you print in black, mirror image, on to the A paper and then heat seal the B paper together, that puts the glue only where there is toner, it is like the No-cut laser dark products for the white toner printers, but if you dont have the white toner system or even if you do, you can now print in white, gold silver, I think there are 16 colours available at the moment, there is a company that ships world wide in the UK, they have the info on it here Flex Soft (No-Cut) - Digital Transfer Supplies


----------

